# pics of my b-13!!!!!!!!!!!



## Guest (Jul 2, 2002)

http://www.msnusers.com/lowryder407/shoebox.msnw

a few things has changed since these pics but i will get new pics as soon as possable


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

The new wheels are much better than the chrome ones you had on before. Still can't say I like the color, but it's definately different! Your new hood almost looks like the Sniper hood for EG Civics.


----------



## SE-R Kid (Jun 24, 2002)

Ok great if you like it.

Since when did Sentra's grow Supra Wings/balls?

I just don't dig it, myself. The color, the hood, the wing... Any of it really.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2002)

lol i was wanttin something diffrent, so i decided to paint it a off the wall color. it grows on you at first i didnt like it eaither but i love it now. im gettin ready i think to order some nos. but im not sure eaither that or a air damn.


----------



## SE-Rican (Jul 3, 2002)

Quick question???????????? When did they make a Sentra SiR?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Sorry but im not digging the whole "Mexican thing", with the stickers and stuff. The color sure is noticable, and that wing is hideous. The rims are nice, yup, thats about it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2002)

*sir sticker*

that was my dunb ass i puit that on there not knowing what it was . but it is now replaced with a mismo baddge.


----------



## ihateloops (Jun 23, 2002)

if you painted the entire car the color that your valve color was painted and removed the wing, it might be pretty decent. oh, and by the way, nismo makes practically nothing for b13s, so the nismo badge was just as stupid of an idea as the sir badge.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2002)

ihateloops said:


> *if you painted the entire car the color that your valve color was painted and removed the wing, it might be pretty decent. oh, and by the way, nismo makes practically nothing for b13s, so the nismo badge was just as stupid of an idea as the sir badge. *


GOT RICE?


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2002)

*paint*

if i painted the whole car the color of the valve( well the color it looks in the pic.( its kimealon), it would be back to the same boerning green.as far as the nismo baddge its better than a sir one im i right?i have thought about a new wing posabile a alummin wing.




but untill you make the payment on it dont knock it


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

the car doesn't look that bad!
the only thing I dislike is the wing, but who am i to just someone's perspective.
keep doing your thing, bud!


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

i agree with samo, the new mags look much better. the only thing id do different is the wing and the tailights but thats just my opinion.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2002)

*reply*

thanks for the comments, ive been thinkin about a diffrent wing, but im not sure what. maybe a aluminum one? i dont know someone give me some advise. i also im lookin for a good body kit any info would be nice


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Eh, no aluminium wing, they look tacky.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2002)

*wing*

you think so? what type of wing would look good on it?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

GTP Sniper Wing.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2002)

got any pics of that wing?


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

the only thing that would look good on it is a stock sentra spoiler, or the NASCAR trunk lip style. now i don't mean just stick a long pice of sheet metal on the trunk, i mean a something like a curved lip moving off the trunk and up, then flat down to the back of the trunklid. but not too tall. no more then 4 inches. i don't know if anyone makes the later, but i'm sure its easy to find a stock sentra spoiler.

yea i really don't like that window sticker, and the painted tails. if the sentra was meant to have round tails they would have designed it in. keep them rectangle. nothing else on the car is round besides the tires, and instrument gauges.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

that is the sniper wing.. type 1


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2002)

well the tail light looked funny with nuttin on them just big red blocks with the bright paint so i tryed to cut down on them. i wanttin to mold in some type of tail lights i found some skyline tails but im not sure it will look all that good. but im try to get the money to get the wide body kit like the skyline so they might work out kinnda cool. the sticker in the back glass is our car club sticker its gettin redone in lime green and white


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2002)

i like that wing where can i get it


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

from me.. i can get you it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2002)

how much is it shipping and all?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

my sources are closed 2night.. will give it 2 u first thing 2morrow. when they open. coo?


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2002)

thats cool


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2002)

Crziness, is your car fast, or is it just all show? Just wondering... IMO I don't prefer overdone cars because putting too much stuff isn't the best thing to do and it attracts unwanted attention.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2002)

its not real fast yet. but soon will be .i took it to the drag strip once it ran 11's. that was with my old rims with was twice as heavy as my new ones and ive mad a few mods since then so it may be a lil faster now but its still slow.


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

11s?
usually thats considered fast. very fast.

how long is the drag strip? that can't possibly be a 1/4 mile


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2002)

no no no the 1/8 lol i thiought about that after i got off here my bad


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

that wing. i can get it to you 450 shipped


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2002)

wow thats ok i like the wing and all but lil to rich for my blood thank for the info though


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ill try 2 find cheaper.. but that the cheapest i can get.


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

lowryder407 said:


> *wow thats ok i like the wing and all but lil to rich for my blood thank for the info though *


try erebuni (www.spoilers.com)

I got mine from there for 240 shipped.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2002)

I was wondering about those 11s, 
1/8? I've never seen people post signs for that. NEwayz, that's fast, I guess, I dunno, what's your 1/4? I've never dragged mine down a strip, but I'm thinking I can get a mid 16, maybe low, and maybe if the wind is blowing the right way, I could get a high 15!


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*wings*

Our boxy style B13s look better with the M3 style wings, If you had a more hatch back style rear like a corvette or NSX then those higher style wings would actually look pretty good. Remember the old school BMW M3s well take a close look at them and the wings they had.....see how boxy in style they were? well apply that to our cars. Stop trying to force a super spoiler or GT style spoiler on a body style that will NEVER accept it. Even the B14s or the B15 still look a little better with a higher style spoiler but not our B13s. ( and you know this)


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2002)

theres a drag strip about 5 miles from my house they have open thursddays where you can go race but they wont let you go 1/4 they will only let you got 1/8. i think im gonna start doin some change's to the lima bean lol im gonna try to get the wide body kit for it and mybe a few other mods. im in the prosses of makein some projestion style head lights for it but i havent got it done yet still just playin


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

haha. I like it. I don't know why, but I like it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2002)

I wish I had a drag strip nearby so I can figure out my times...

Of course, I want to take professional racing courses...

Oh well...


----------

